# No existential thoughts/fears but just feeling weird/unreal



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

First episodes for me came with bad existential fears (always had those, also before my dpdr)

Now the thoughts and anxiety is almost gone but the weird/unreal feeling stay...

I', so insecure cause in the beginning it was: anxiety gone, dpdr gone but now the dpdr remains without the thoughts??

somebody know this kind of feeling? Looking voor some advice please !!


----------



## JoshJ (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd say this is the stage I'm at now. Just a feeling that I can't shake the very last bit of DP out of my system.


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

fuck off


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

Excuse me?


----------

